# Yoshino cherry trees



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

This may be old news to all of you but bees love the blooms of the Yoshino Cherry tree. It's an ornamental, not a fruiting cherry. My mother has one in her yard and it's covered with bees. I was standing under the tree today and it sounded like a swarm was in the tree.


----------



## tonetone28 (Jan 26, 2013)

The Yoshino does best in zones 8-5, mature height 40'-50' spread 25'- 40', likes full sun and well drained soil.


----------



## 22DPac (Jun 24, 2012)

The bees are all over my Yoshino, as well!! It has more blooms this year than it ever has!!! I love watching the girls pack away the pollen!


----------



## jtow (Mar 30, 2011)

Any idea if they work the edible cherry trees like Bing and Tartarian?


----------

